# Schedules Christmas



## Maxey8109 (Dec 12, 2019)

Does the new schedule come out today or tomorrow?


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 12, 2019)

Today, in theory. In practice? It comes out some time in the future.


----------



## DeadEnd (Dec 12, 2019)

At my store we never see schedule until every Friday afternoon


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 12, 2019)

^same


----------



## starfishncoffee (Dec 12, 2019)

Mine's on Kronos, but I don't trust that to be right. Ever.


----------



## Aae19 (Dec 12, 2019)

My store usually has the next schedule posted online thursday night, sometimes its Friday morning. Cant wait to see my Christmas week schedule.


----------



## JustMeT (Dec 12, 2019)

Is the server down for anyone else? Was trying to check through Kronos and target.com/myschedule and both are unable to connect.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 13, 2019)

JustMeT said:


> Is the server down for anyone else? Was trying to check through Kronos and target.com/myschedule and both are unable to connect.


Yes


----------



## Hope4Future (Dec 13, 2019)

I think my store had a notice on the time clock that MyTime was down from 10:00 PM to 12:00 AM Eastern time last night, but that should have ended by now unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 13, 2019)

our schedule came out Thursday i'm off Christmas eve and  Christmas day

🇨🇽
🎄
🤶
🎅


----------



## Anelmi (Dec 13, 2019)

^^ same AND the day after Christmas which is quite surprising tbh.


----------



## CoolLife24 (Dec 13, 2019)

Mine came out in the store shit lost a bunch of hours! My store lost hours most of us only work the day after Christmas out of the whole week and the rest is off


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 13, 2019)

CoolLife24 said:


> Mine came out in the store shit lost a bunch of hours! My store lost hours most of us only work the day after Christmas out of the whole week and the rest is off


Are you seasonal?  Your end is near.


----------



## CoolLife24 (Dec 13, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Are you seasonal?  Your end is near.


Nope


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Dec 13, 2019)

I was off yesterday but it was up today. I work more hours than usual. At least i get to be home Christmas eve night, and Christmas day of course.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Dec 16, 2020)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Are you seasonal?  Your end is near.


Hah! The seasonal employees are getting all the hours right now while they cut the old timers hours drastically....


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 16, 2020)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Hah! The seasonal employees are getting all the hours right now while they cut the old timers hours drastically....


Our seasonals are done this week. No hours for any of them the week of Christmas. Crazy


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Dec 17, 2020)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Our seasonals are done this week. No hours for any of them the week of Christmas. Crazy


That is a huge mistake. They are pretty much screwing them and everyone else.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm always happy to see the seasonals go bye-bye. That sounds so terribly mean, I know, but oh well...

This year was very weird (SHOCKER!). All the Style seasonals are so quiet and have made very little impression, and I know it's because of the masks. And then you have the ones from Fulfillment and GS with their masks down being loud. Bye bitches.


----------



## Greenandred (Dec 17, 2020)

What was the deal with the announced 48 hour work weeks? We were told that we would be able to work overtime If we wanted to instead of hiring more seasonals this year, but it never happened. We ended up hiring just as many seasonals and were told we were not allowed to work over.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 17, 2020)

Carrier issues made OT unnecessary inost stores.


----------



## rd123 (Dec 17, 2020)

Most of our seasonal already quit the job . So less work for managers . I think they’d keep the remaining but who knows!


----------



## lucidtm (Dec 18, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I'm always happy to see the seasonals go bye-bye. That sounds so terribly mean, I know, but oh well...
> 
> This year was very weird (SHOCKER!). All the Style seasonals are so quiet and have made very little impression, and I know it's because of the masks. And then you have the ones from Fulfillment and GS with their masks down being loud. Bye bitches.


I'm so ready for some of them to leave. I didn't think they'd bother me this much lol though, I will say, the worst of the worst have already either stopped getting scheduled or they quit. There are a few that are still currently working that I hope stick around. It's funny when they hire SO damn many and you're like "yeah I like only these 3, the rest are worthless, give zero effs, and are making my audits hell."


----------



## BurgerBob (Dec 18, 2020)

We make sure we tell tl's which of the seasonals that we like for work reasons.  Tech and flex mainly.


----------



## BurgerBob (Dec 18, 2020)

We have a secret football pool of who is staying. Prize is a gattorade.


----------

